# Fork Crown variation 1900



## filmonger (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 434041 View attachment 434043
> View attachment 434044
> View attachment 434045
> View attachment 434046
> ...




Put numbers by each, and see if the admins/Scott will do a sticky.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 11, 2017)

If there isn't already a thread with photos of real examples of all, or more, of the designs shown above wouldn't it be an ideal thread for such an archive.
If it's ok with @filmonger that is?   If you would care to start it off I'm sure it could prove popular!


----------



## filmonger (Mar 12, 2017)

That's what the cabe is all about.... can't wait to see the thread.


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Ok, here are two to start.
Rochester, circa 1899/1900

 
French, marque unknown, circa 1900/1910


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sorry, this should be the second image.


----------

